# New since October, need help with calculating mileage. ( Have no log)



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

So as it says, i started driving part time in October.
I didnt use a logbook and need to figure out how to calculate/estimate 
Uber mileage as far as business (and also non business)

So i have kept gas receipts. I know the app keeps certain milage calculations but doesn't
know about dead miles, only mileage while a rider is in the car.

Other than getting a logbook for future use, Whats the best way of handling this as far
as Oct,Nov, Dec where there is no logbook ?

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you want to be 100% squeaky clean, deduct only the mileage you can prove (miles driven from Uber summaries.) Don't try and deduct dead miles. Looks like you learned your lesson, get and use a logbook 

If you want to try and claim dead miles, you can try and estimate it, but I would suggest creating a "logbook" for the days you drove complete with reasonable odometer readings for each day driven in case you get audited.

Not an accountant, and not suggesting you cheat on your taxes.

g


----------

